# Trip upgrade?????



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Ok, so I read about the new "trip upgrade" feature. 2 questions....

1: Why would I as a driver get a ping and accept it, then get switched to another ping closer to me?
Isn't that the entire idea of uber? which ever one of us is closest to the ping? Does that mean the 2nd ping was activated after I already accepted the first?

2: I am an XL. in my market there is only X and XL so I receive both. And can NOT switch in the app to take XL pings only, like some markets allow. Will uber ever "upgrade" me off an XL trip to receive a closer ping to me that is NOT an XL ride? that would cost me money. No?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Couldn't tell you how this is gonna pan out. The idea is that if you're gonna get a ping that's closer to you, presumably the person you were enroute to will also get a closer driver.

They _say_ they won't lower your rate (IE: if first pick up is surging higher than 2nd, they won't send you a lower rate), but that remains to be seen. Your question about if you're enroute to an XL ping, can they switch you to an X ping? I hope not, but they pretty much suck and do what they want.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Get ready to have your XL trip swapped by an X uberpoolololol.


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Even for X only drivers like myself this sounds like an awful idea, and a complete violation of my independent contractor status. After all there are other reasons to accept a ride other than surge amount, maybe I only accept rides from people with 5.0 stars and the switch gives me somebody with a 3.8 stars rating and I never accepted them, now I have to cancel. Also, it's dangerous to change my route once I'm already on the way.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

The solution would be for Uber to provide the driver the ride information for their desired swap, allowing the driver to accept or decline the swap. I think that would be acceptable to drivers. It is the forced aspect of the swap I take exception to.

In other words, Uber should provide the driver all the information about the swap: passenger rating, surge multiple, ride type, and distance to pick up. Let the driver decide if he wants to take it or not. This would be a win-win situation for everyone: drivers would be happier with the freedom of choice and Uber would be happier with the reduced cancellations.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't want to "automatically" get re-routed to a pax with questionable star rating or pickup location, even if it is closer. At least this seems like it wouldn't happen much, but I guess we'll see


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

it happened to me and actually worked out. but i still dont like it. i guess what happened was i accepted a ping 8 min away and as i did another driver turns his app on that is closer to my pax and got a beep from someone closer to me. but how i solve this is i only accept 5min away ping or less and it never happened again since 3 weeks.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Haven't driven this week but got the in-app notification, so if I get a ride swapped I will immediately cancel. I already go out of my way to avoid certain areas or poorly rated pax, and don't get me started on the possibility of getting swapped with a base fare...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

madUber74 said:


> I don't want to "automatically" get re-routed to a pax with questionable star rating or pickup location, even if it is closer. At least this seems like it wouldn't happen much, but I guess we'll see


After several emails with "support" I was told this will only happen if you use in app navigation to go to the pax. I don't know if that's true, but if so, that's great. I really never use in app nav anyway.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> After several emails with "support" I was told this will only happen if you use in app navigation to go to the pax. I don't know if that's true, but if so, that's great. I really never use in app nav anyway.


 I don't understand what they are saying. It really doesn't make sense to me. Do you think you got a coherent answer from the CSR? I find the CSR responses prove they didn't really understand my question because they are not required to be fluent in English.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> After several emails with "support" I was told this will only happen if you use in app navigation to go to the pax. I don't know if that's true, but if so, that's great. I really never use in app nav anyway.


I wouldn't be so sure. Some drivers are complaining that Uber still swaps pax and without explicit notification, regardless of the map/nav app currently onscreen.

Guess I'll have to drive and then get screwed over en route to confirm.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

So I assume it's possible that we receive a request " on Surge" as we are traveling we can get swapped for another request and the 2nd request could turn out to be canceled and then we are screwed with no request. Drivers will find a way to game the system !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> I don't understand what they are saying. It really doesn't make sense to me. Do you think you got a coherent answer from the CSR? I find the CSR responses prove they didn't really understand my question because they are not required to be fluent in English.


This was after many emails and asking to be escalated to an English speaking manager. The name of the person on the last email was not "foreign" sounding at least, and it did actually (twice, I asked for verification) directly answer my question. The other emails definitely had nothing to do with anything I said.

I can only assume by "in app" it means if you never hit "navigate" to get to the pax. I only do that about 2% of the time anyway. Also I have an Android and don't drive much. So we'll see.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This was after many emails and asking to be escalated to an English speaking manager. The name of the person on the last email was not "foreign" sounding at least, and it did actually (twice, I asked for verification) directly answer my question. The other emails definitely had nothing to do with anything I said.
> 
> I can only assume by "in app" it means if you never hit "navigate" to get to the pax. I only do that about 2% of the time anyway. Also I have an Android and don't drive much. So we'll see.
> View attachment 71756


I think they make this stuff up as they go along. Today it only works using in-app navigation. Tomorrow it will work using any navigation.

I am thinking it through. I think what they are doing a poor job trying to say is that the *calculation* of time to pickup on trip 1 and the *calculation* of time to pickup for trip 2 is based on in house (Uber) navigation data, It has nothing to do with whether the driver does or doesn't rely on in house navigation. Anyway, that's my interpretation.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Not sure if this makes sense, But Uber official reply to my question via support was to enable me the ability to switch to XL only. (which would make me lose 1/2 my rides on a Sat night) while I enjoy this new ability I have( in the settings in the app that I can switch on demand) They still did not answer my original question... If I'm on an XL request, will they trip "upgrade" me to a lower X fare that's closer.... ?


----------

